# First try at Fireworks Shots w/ Canon T2i - for C&C



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 2, 2010)

Went down to Ashbridge's Bay in the Toronto Beaches to watch the Canada Day fireworks for the first time since I was a kid. The weather was spot on. I did some research (much of it on this forum) on how to shoot fireworks so I was pretty prepared. Most of the shots were done between F11 & F14 and 3 to 4 seconds exposure. I managed to secure one of the raised lifeguard stations so I was shooting from about 10 feet above the beach, which was pretty cool. I also shot in RAW for the first time and edited in a trial version of Lightroom 3. L3 is awesome, I must say, but on my computer it runs very slow. Anyway, here are four shots for kicks and giggles. If you see anything wrong or that I could have done better, please chime in. 

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done - looks like you've nailed the formula for fireworks.  The only minor comment I might make is that some of the images have essentially empty space on the right 1/3 - 1/2 of the image which is doing much and could be cropped.  I really like the fact that you've got some other elements besides the actual firework bloom in the image.  I think #3 with the audience silhouettes is especially well done.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------

